# Beef Shanks ideas



## ptolemy (Oct 25, 2011)

I picked 3 of them up and want to make dinner for my parents. Usually I just salt/pepper them then dip in floor, fry on high heat for 4 min on each side and then slowly braise with veggies/wine/tomato puree for few hours.

My stepfather has a sensitive stomach, so I am trying to cut on acidity but I still think that braising is perhaps the best way to do it?

Any ideas or advice would be welcome 

Thanks

-D


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 25, 2011)

Braising is the way to go...


----------



## chazmtb (Oct 25, 2011)

Braising,That's what I do with beef shanks. I do it Vietnamese style, braise it with broth and with onions, carrots, five spice, star anise powder, salt, pepper and a little fish sauce. We don't use tomatoes.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 25, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Ordo (Oct 25, 2011)

I do it like you do it (tomato, wine, long cooking, resting 2 hours, again cooking, the resting is important), but here's a slightly different recipe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph1BTlOFhhA

I have another recipe, learned from my wife, with potatos, soy sauce, soy bean chili paste from Sechuan, and tangerine peel but that one really work with pork ribs.

BTW: lemon zest goes quite well with this braised meat.


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

Ordo said:


> I do it like you do it (tomato, wine, long cooking, resting 2 hours, again cooking, the resting is important), but here's a slightly different recipe:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph1BTlOFhhA
> 
> ...


 
Braising has been my preferred cooking method for years, even for things most don't consider for braising. But this is a new one on me. I understand the need for resting a roast, or a steak...but what is the benefit of braising....resting two hours...and braising again? How long do you braise before resting, and how long for the second braising? (Yes, I realize it likely depends on the meat, the size of the hunk of meat being braised, but I mean in general) Or maybe I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2011)

braising


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

Ordo: "I do it like you do it (tomato, wine, long coocking, resting 2 hours, again coocking, the resting is important)"

OK...I know the importance of letting meat (beef roast, steak) rest after cooking and before serving, and the basic principle. But can you share the benefit of braising, for however long, letting rest for two hours, and then braising again. And do you have to be extra careful of overcooking in the second braising? Braising has been my preferred method of cooking most meat for many years, but this is a new wrinkle on my horn. I'm not doubting the veracity, just would like a few more details. I guess I'm asking...why is this "important". Thanks


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

whoops, sorry for the double post. I didn't think the first one went through.


----------



## Ordo (Oct 25, 2011)

bikehunter said:


> Ordo: "I do it like you do it (tomato, wine, long coocking, resting 2 hours, again coocking, the resting is important)"
> 
> OK...I know the importance of letting meat (beef roast, steak) rest after cooking and before serving, and the basic principle. But can you share the benefit of braising, for however long, letting rest for two hours, and then braising again. And do you have to be extra careful of overcooking in the second braising? Braising has been my preferred method of cooking most meat for many years, but this is a new wrinkle on my horn. I'm not doubting the veracity, just would like a few more details. I guess I'm asking...why is this "important". Thanks



There's a perceptible change of the texture and flavour of these tuff meats if you let them rest a while. It's subtle, but it's there. Not only the tenderness, but the coming together of all flavors improve. I cook about 3-4 hours. Let it cool 2 hours or so at room temp, heat up again about 30', until the final velvety texture is there, serve. If necessary, reduce the sauce.


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

Cool. What type and How large a hunk of meat are you braising first for three-four hours? Oh, maybe you're talking about those four big shanks in the vid you posted. How come I can never find big, lovely beef shanks like that? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ordo (Oct 25, 2011)

bikehunter said:


> Cool. What type and How large a hunk of meat are you braising first for three-four hours? Oh, maybe you're talking about those four big shanks in the vid you posted. How come I can never find big, lovely beef shanks like that? Thanks for the reply.



Yeah. Something about that, may be more. It really depends on the guests. I'm not a millimeter cook.
The cuts, well, that something you need to talk with your butcher.
There's a theory behind this grandma tip, but I've no patience enough to search it. I know it works.
Just let a stew rest (in the fridge of course) for a day and tell me.


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I think that stew (or spaghetti, chili or...whatever) is different. Lots of things get better the next day. So, you think this resting/double braising thing is related to leftovers which are better the next day?


----------



## cnochef (Oct 26, 2011)

I do a Mexican version of braised shanks with mirepoix, the canned fire-roasted tomatoes, chipotle peppers, caramelized onions, roasted garlic, Mexican oregano and a splash of tequila. They're very very good and tender after 5 hours of braising at 300 F.


----------



## MadMel (Oct 26, 2011)

Or you could try getting your butcher to cut them into osso bucco kinda cuts and do beef osso bucco.


----------



## ptolemy (Oct 27, 2011)

I decided to forego tomatoes...

salted them well, the dipped in flour and fried on high heat for 3-4 min on each side... 

Pan stuff consits of carrots/onions, bay leafs, peppercorns, thyme and redwine and water 2/3rd to 1/2rd ratio

covered and cooked for 3hours and turned half way

here is how it looks before going in


----------

